# Remplacement du Clavier d'un Macbook Air



## Sushiwa (24 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour. J'envisage d'acheter un Macbook air d'occasion a quelqu'un, mais le clavier est un qwerty.
Je voulais savoir si il était possible de le faire changer par un azerty chez un réparateur agréé, et si oui combien cela me coutera.
J'aimerai également savoir si la garantie fonctionne en France car il a été acheté au Canada.
Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## adrenergique (24 Janvier 2009)

Sushiwa a dit:


> Bonjour. J'envisage d'acheter un Macbook air d'occasion a quelqu'un, mais le clavier est un qwerty.
> Je voulais savoir si il était possible de le faire changer par un azerty chez un réparateur agréé, et si oui combien cela me coutera.
> J'aimerai également savoir si la garantie fonctionne en France car il a été acheté au Canada.
> Merci pour vos réponses!



Je crois que c'est difficile mais attend un avis plus sûr.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Janvier 2009)

La garantie fonctionnera, elle est internationale. 


http://www.ifixit.com/Products/MacBook-Air/88
Le clavier n'est visiblement pas vendu au détail, c'est tout le uppercase (299 $).

Mieux vaut opter pour un modèle à clavier AZERTY directement.


----------



## adrenergique (24 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> La garantie fonctionnera, elle est internationale.
> 
> 
> http://www.ifixit.com/Products/MacBook-Air/88
> ...



Oui et puis je te raconte pas le prix pour faire échanger cette partie si tu le fais pas toi même.

Et surtout, fait par apple ou toi, ça annule la garantie, donc non, la garantie ne fonctionnera plus dans ce cas.

Voici les conditions de garantie: http://a248.e.akamai.net/7/248/8352/1178/store.apple.com/Catalog/fr/Images/worldwidewarranty.html


----------



## Sushiwa (26 Janvier 2009)

Ah bon pourtant j'ai vu sur internet qu'on pouvait déclipser les touches, et certains sites vendent les touches au détail (cher quand même : 5 la touche)
Vous pensez que ça fait sauter la garantie si je le fait ?


----------



## adrenergique (26 Janvier 2009)

Sushiwa a dit:


> Ah bon pourtant j'ai vu sur internet qu'on pouvait déclipser les touches, et certains sites vendent les touches au détail (cher quand même : 5 la touche)
> Vous pensez que ça fait sauter la garantie si je le fait ?



Non mais:
1. je suis pas convaincu que ça soit bien bon pour les fixations
2. C'est très long et fastidieux (rien que quand t'as une touche qui saute tu galères)
3. Aucun revendeur apple ne le feras pour toi
4. Non je pense pas que le garantie saute, quoique si tu as un soucis avec ton clavier après je doute qu'apple soit si bonne poire...


----------



## CBi (26 Janvier 2009)

Sushiwa a dit:


> Ah bon pourtant j'ai vu sur internet qu'on pouvait déclipser les touches, et certains sites vendent les touches au détail (cher quand même : 5&#8364; la touche)
> Vous pensez que ça fait sauter la garantie si je le fait ?



Jamais osé essayer sur mon MBA, mais sur le clavier Mac alu qui lui ressemble, mon fils a fait l'essai pour moi = je confirme que cela se déclipse. Reste à trouver des touches de rechange...

Par exemple ici.


----------



## Viablub (26 Janvier 2009)

Sur les services sources Apple explique comment démonter les touches une à une.


----------



## Sushiwa (1 Mars 2009)

J'ai reçu mon Macbook Air depuis quelque semaines et j'avoue que même si je m'y suis fait, le clavier canadien est assez barbant à la longue ^^

Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution peu onéreuse pour faire remplacer le clavier.
La solution pour ne pas le changer serai de coller des sortes de pastilles sur les touches pour le "transformer" en azerty. Savez vous si ça existe ? Et si oui où puis-je en trouver ?


----------



## bipol (11 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai beau cherché sur ebay ou BricoMac, personne n'a de touche P rétroéclairable noire plate carrée ! pour mon MacBook Pro unibody alu de 2009.


QUI sait vraiment où en trouver ?


----------



## Sushiwa (11 Décembre 2009)

Si tu veux je vend actuellement un top case de macbook air sur ebay. Les touches sont intervertibles entre les macbook air et pro.


----------



## bipol (11 Décembre 2009)

mais j'attends de voir ce que je reçois comme touche de ebay


----------



## Quentin13 (5 Janvier 2013)

Sushiwa a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon Macbook Air depuis quelque semaines et j'avoue que même si je m'y suis fait, le clavier canadien est assez barbant à la longue ^^
> 
> Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution peu onéreuse pour faire remplacer le clavier.
> La solution pour ne pas le changer serai de coller des sortes de pastilles sur les touches pour le "transformer" en azerty. Savez vous si ça existe ? Et si oui où puis-je en trouver ?



Le site www.touchedeclavier.com propose des kits de touche, et a énormément de références mac  

Il propose notamment un truc assez intéressant qu'il appelle " kit de conversion ". En fait, tu achètes par exemple les 20 et quelques touches spécifiques françaises AZERTY, et tu remplaces celles de ton QWERTY avec. Les touches sont d'origine, donc aucun souci esthétique ni technique (si tu as du rétro éclairable, tu reçois du rétro éclairable, si tu as du air tu reçois du air..)

Avec cette méthode tu peux avoir quelque chose comme ça du coup : 







Comme l'a dit CBi ça doit tourner autour de 5 euros la touche, mais avec les kits tu as une grosse remise, ça fait nettement baisser le prix à l'unité !

En tout cas tu le sauras, une solution existe


----------



## esimport (5 Janvier 2013)

j'avais publié un tuto sur justement les changements de version de clavier, le voici:

changement de version de clavier sur un macbook

attention notamment à la forme de le touche entrée. Il faut vérifier avant achat qu'il s'agit d'une version qwerty international, anglais, mais NON AMERICAIN, sinon il ne sera pas possible de changer le clavier.

Pour mémoire, il est tout-à-fait possible de changer le clavier seul d'un macbook. Je ne conseille pas en revanche de changer touche à touche, car mac os ne reconnaîtra pas le changement.


----------



## ethomit (6 Janvier 2013)

Quentin13 a dit:


> Le site www.touchedeclavier.com propose des kits de touche, et a énormément de références mac
> 
> Il propose notamment un truc assez intéressant qu'il appelle " kit de conversion ". En fait, tu achètes par exemple les 20 et quelques touches spécifiques françaises AZERTY, et tu remplaces celles de ton QWERTY avec. Les touches sont d'origine, donc aucun souci esthétique ni technique (si tu as du rétro éclairable, tu reçois du rétro éclairable, si tu as du air tu reçois du air..)
> 
> ...



Merci je comptais justement m'acheter un MBP Retina lors de mon prochain séjour aux US et cette solution me paraît tout à fait convenable


----------



## ToucheDeClavier (16 Janvier 2013)

esimport a dit:


> Je ne conseille pas en revanche de changer touche à touche, car mac os ne reconnaîtra pas le changement



Dans le cas d'une personne ayant un clavier QWERTY Américain (et ces personnes sont nombreuses), le changement touche par touche est non seulement une alternative tout à fait viable, mais c'est aussi plus économique. La machine n'a pas besoin d'être démontée, ce qui en fait une méthode accessible à tous 

Pour que Mac OS reconnaisse la nouvelle disposition des touches, il suffit d'installer le keyboard Layout (fichier de remapping QWERTY ==> AZERTY) disponible gratuitement et expliqué.


----------

